# Cinnamon and ginger



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Okay so I'm making dog treats for my dog, and making smaller ones for Holly. 

Is ground cinnamon and ginger okay for hedgehogs in a treat?

Its fine for dogs and said that:
Ginger can help sooth upset stomachs, releave nausea, ease motion sickness, and aids with digestion, anti inflammatory, and anti cancer properties
Cinnamon can boots energy, and has natural anti fungal properties. 

But I want to know if it would be similar for a hog, and if they can have it in a treat - Its like 1/4 of a teaspoon worth in the treat and the treat wouldn't be given loads like once a week - she isnt a huge treat eater!


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

both are safe for cats and dogs, so I don't see why not! Obviously I wouldnt feed them straight up ginger or cinnamon haha, but as an ingredient in a treat they should be perfectly safe.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Thank you! 
Just wanted to make sure before I did it.


----------

